# Vic's Sports Center Geneva Open July 13th



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Vic's Sports Center Geneva Open on July 13th*

$2500 Guaranteed

Central Basin Q2 Vic's Sports Center
Geneva Open
July 13, 2013 
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
Deadlines: Mail in July 8, 2013 PayPal July 11, 2013 Midnight


*Please See Flier Below*
*Everyone is welcome*

View attachment 2013 Vics PDF.pdf


This is an open tournament sponsored by Vic&#8217;s Sports Center with a guaranteed $2500 1st place payout and 100% payback of the tournament entry fee. $200 to register, Up to 4 person teams, 6 rod maximum. 
You can register or find more details at www.fishowf.com
Or Call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Can't wait just need to find a 3rd man.

$2500, pretty good payout too!


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Papascott said:


> Can't wait just need to find a 3rd man.


im down!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I found my 3rd. Can't wait. 

If guys are still looking for team mates for this one post here. I know of a fee guys looking some have boats some don't. Id love to get the turn out big for this one.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Im looking for a team but if can't find I will run my own boat. Im trying not to have to get up at 3 in the morning to go get my boat out of storage

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AndyBirge (Feb 11, 2013)

I am looking for someone to fish this with, can fish out of my boat (2013 Ranger).

Andy Birge


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

Do I need to be a member of The Walleye Federation to enter this tournament?


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

wglasgow

You *do not *need to be a Member of the Walleye Federation to fishing any OWF Tournament. 

But, if you are interested in qualifying for the Cabelas NTC you do need to be a member.

*$2500 Guaranteed*
Central Basin Q2 Vic's Sports Center
Geneva Open
July 13, 2013 
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
*Deadlines: Mail in July 8, 2013 PayPal July 11, 2013 Midnight*

If you have any questions please call Steve 330-608-8161 or visit our web site at www.fishowf.com

Thank you for your interest


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

This should be a blast great location perfect time of year and a chance to win $2500 guaranteed. Papa Scott, Mike knippenberg and Got one will even give you gps numbers on where the big fish are. How can you say no. . See ya next week. BD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Can anyone give me some general info about this tournament? Like start times and weigh in times? I assume you check in at the ramp for boat inspection. The website doesn't really give any info or maybe I missed it. Thanks


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

7 to 4 boat inspections are done before you launch. It usuallu goes like this get your boat checked get your boat number launch and we file single file by boat number order and get called 1 at a time to.leave. starting at 7. Hope this helps. BD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

OK sounds great hope to see you there. Needed to know start times so I could get out there in time. There is no captains meeting the day before or anything? Everything is done in the morning?


----------



## AndyBirge (Feb 11, 2013)

Found a 3rd person, See ya Saturday



AndyBirge said:


> I am looking for someone to fish this with, can fish out of my boat (2013 Ranger).
> 
> Andy Birge


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

That is correct limitman everything is done the morning of see ya there buddy. BD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Limitman, my name is Steve Booher and I help run the OWF. If you would like to give me a call I can answer any questions that Blue Dolpin didn't answer.

Tournament Hours 7am to 4pm
Boat inspections starts at 5:30am and run from 5:30 to 6:30am
Time Check Boat will be outside the Break wall at 3:45pm
You must be past the time check boat by 4pm, any late boats will incur weigh penalties
Weigh-in starts at 4pm or shortly after

Hope this answers everything, the rules are on the web site www.fishowf.com
or call me

Thank You Gary for helping with answering questions, and all those people who have helped us promote this event. And Gary you are right this is going to be a great event!

Don't miss this one!

$2500 Guaranteed
Central Basin Q2 Vic's Sports Center
Geneva Open
July 13, 2013 
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
*Deadlines: Mail in July 8, 2013 PayPal July 11, 2013 Midnight*

*You can't win if you don't enter*


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve I think that covered just about everything!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*We are only excepting Paypal Entries Till Thursday July 11th at Midnight*

Don't miss out

*$2500 Guaranteed*
Central Basin Q2 Vic's Sports Center
Geneva Open
July 13, 2013 
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
PayPal only till Thursday, July 11, 2013 Midnight

You can't win if you don't enter


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

We're in! You boys are going down! lol


----------

